# Sugarloaf - AZ Summit 2.0 Weekend



## Greg (Mar 24, 2011)

Brian and I just got here. Took one run on Sheer Boom. TONS of fresh snow/crud/pow bumps. Snowing now. The skiing is epic. The. Woods have to be fantastic.  We'll scope Brackett Basin tomorrow. Gonna be a sick sick weekend.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 24, 2011)

Pictures please. Thank you.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 24, 2011)

Glad you guys are getting the goods this time around. I wish I could have gone.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 24, 2011)

Your killing me!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2011)

Stolen from facebook:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 24, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Stolen from facebook:


Looks pretty damn good.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2011)

It is pretty damn good.  We skied the skidder woods for our last run and were not dissapointed, particularly for a glad between two trails like that.

Shaping up to be a really good weekend!


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2011)

Its going to be a great weekend. Some scratch here and there, but the woods should hold up nice all weekend. Backside snowfield opened back up today. We'll scope that in the morning. Beautiful up here today. Cool but no wind....alternating between sun and snow squalls.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 24, 2011)

On my way but made a stop at MRG today for a great day of pow bumps and trees under a blue bird sky. Headed to Saddleback tomorrow then to the Loaf.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, your timing with conditions/weather is going off just right this year Greg.

Skied Saddleback just for a while today(Thurs)...had to meet up with buyer of some of my scrap paddling and fishing stuff...so had to bolt on a beautiful wintery day.
Will get over there on Saturday around ~10:45 and ski through the day here & there.
Will look for the bumpfield, wherever....but will take my 163s..aka blades into the Basin = see if I come out alive.
I'll take a look at activities sheet....

SteveD


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2011)

First run...nice trees skiers left of Skidder. Second run....Bubblecuffer - awesome powder bumps, powder. SICK! Cold, partly cloudy, relatively calm. Gonna be a great weekend.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2011)

Leaving at 3:30. Should be up just in time for the welcome party. :beer:


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

Greg posted this on FB:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2011)

BasTERDS!!!

(I'm keeping this derogatory name handy in my clipboard for fast copy and paste all weekend)


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2011)

Backside snowfields into Brackett Basin FTW!


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2011)

BTW its dumping again


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2011)

Just keep twisting that knife...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2011)

From the Sugarloaf fb page:


























CAN'T F-ING WAIT!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2011)

From me at work today...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> From me at work today...



Darent is still looking for a roommate ....


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 25, 2011)

Where are the drunken posts from last night?  If there were none, there better be some tonight!


----------



## roark (Mar 25, 2011)

Saddleback doesn't suck today


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2011)

At Bullwinkles for lunch and beer. Brackett Basin is a hoot. Think gladed mogul run. Lots of pow bumps all over. The skiing is fantastic everywhere. Gonna try to get on the backside.


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2011)

We did get lost though. Ended up on a logging and had to hike out and catch a shuttle.  At least we know where NOT to go....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2011)

Greg said:


> We did get lost though. Ended up on a logging and had to hike out and catch a shuttle.  At least we know where NOT to go....



Nothing wrong with an adventure :beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 25, 2011)

Again........Killing me!


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 25, 2011)

Greg said:


> We did get lost though. Ended up on a logging and had to hike out and catch a shuttle.  At least we know where NOT to go....



Sounds like a massive mountain if you can get lost like that.


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

:angry:

:angry:

:angry:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2011)

severine said:


> :angry:
> 
> :angry:
> 
> :angry:



Hitting the road in 1 hr ...


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Hitting the road in 1 hr ...



No whoopie pies this year. :flame:

Alright, that's not really why. But hey, I can pretend.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2011)

I think these reports are lies!


----------



## skiahman (Mar 25, 2011)

Love reading all these posts. The excitement is palable. You guys are in for a treat this weekend when compared to what you had last year!
My first trip to the Loaf was in Dec '02. I basically haven't skied anywhere else since. It's just that good. Have fun AZ'ers!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 25, 2011)

Greg said:


> At Bullwinkles for lunch and beer. Brackett Basin is a hoot. Think gladed mogul run. Lots of pow bumps all over. The skiing is fantastic everywhere. Gonna try to get on the backside.


Thanks for the report! Was trying to decide which ski to start on tomrrow. Gladed mogul run = not the fat skis. :lol:


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ach! I don't think I can make it to the Loaf tomorrow! To those about to make turns, I salute you! Have fun!


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 25, 2011)

roark said:


> Saddleback doesn't suck today



Agreed!  Got a LATE start, but still had a blast over at SB..  Can't wait till tomorrow!!


----------



## Skimaine (Mar 25, 2011)

SB was great today. Groomers were great and ungroomed were great - full of snow. Not a tree guy, but I am pretty sure they were great. Weather was odd. Blue bird and white outs. Awesome start.


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Thanks for the report! Was trying to decide which ski to start on tomrrow. Gladed mogul run = not the fat skis. :lol:



The Legends are working for me....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2011)

Skimaine said:


> SB was great today. Groomers were great and ungroomed were great - full of snow. Not a tree guy, but I am pretty sure they were great. Weather was odd. Blue bird and white outs. Awesome start.



Trees were great in my book, may be more on the skied off side for some.  A lot of fun though!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2011)

Greg said:


> The Legends are working for me....



Wateas 94 have been perfect for me...


----------



## WJenness (Mar 25, 2011)

Had a great day at SB today... aside from my wipeout... ask Roark and WoodCore for details on that, because I don't remember much of it... 

Sitting in the condo with Roark drinking a beer... Heading out for some food and then to the party shortly.



-w


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 25, 2011)

Have fun at the party! See you guys tomorrow some time. My big decision right now is whether I set the alarm for 4am or 5am for the 4 hour drive.  :lol:


----------



## threecy (Mar 25, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> My big decision right now is whether I set the alarm for 4am or 5am for the 4 hour drive.  :lol:



If you're taking 16 North of Errol, be very careful of the deer - from the border to the CVR near Sugarloaf was mobbed with them last Sunday - never seen so many running in the road, just off the road, etc.  To say we saw 100 within that relatively short drive would not be an understatement.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2011)

Chilling in the condo with Wayne and Roark. Back from the party. Good time, bit the food was a step-down from last year. 8:30am start at the super quad tomorrow.


----------



## roark (Mar 25, 2011)

threecy said:


> If you're taking 16 North of Errol, be very careful of the deer - from the border to the CVR near Sugarloaf was mobbed with them last Sunday - never seen so many running in the road, just off the road, etc.  To say we saw 100 within that relatively short drive would not be an understatement.



Didn't see any deer. The frost heaves will eat a lesser suspension alive though.


----------



## Terry (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I didn't hook up with you guys at Saddleback but the skiing was to good to stop. Had a great day with our crew in the glades though. Easily the best day of the year!


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 26, 2011)

I was hoping to meet you guys for the Brackett Basin tour. Alas, it is not meant to be. Rip a few lines for me!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2011)

Lots of lifts on wind hold today. T-bar saves the day. Woods are skiing great.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 26, 2011)

Just back from the hot tub...

Wa-Loaf is hogging the shower...

-w


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Just back from the hot tub...
> 
> Wa-Loaf is hogging the shower...
> 
> -w


 
Did you share either one with him?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 26, 2011)

threecy said:


> If you're taking 16 North of Errol, be very careful of the deer - from the border to the CVR near Sugarloaf was mobbed with them last Sunday - never seen so many running in the road, just off the road, etc.  To say we saw 100 within that relatively short drive would not be an understatement.


I learned many years ago when driving to Saddleback that driving from Berlin to Errol is not the best way to get to Maine skiing from any where. Route 2 for both the Back and the Loaf. Not only less wildlife but also no worries about massive frost heaves.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 26, 2011)

Great day on the mountain today. I was nervous when I saw the extent of the lift holds. We turned a negative into a positive with many natural trails sporting an awesome layer of wind buffed pow. Great to finally ski with Greg, bvibert, and DHS again! Totally made my day. Also great seeing everyone else. Hope you guys have a great Sunday morning skiing before heading home.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Great day on the mountain today. I was nervous when I saw the extent of the lift holds. We turned a negative into a positive with many natural trails sporting an awesome layer of wind buffed pow. Great to finally ski with Greg, bvibert, and DHS again! Totally made my day. Also great seeing everyone else. Hope you guys have a great Sunday morning skiing before heading home.



Great skiing with you again RC.  The day really turned around when we figured out that we could traverse from the top of the t-bar to the top of King Pine/Bracket Basin pretty easily.

Good times for sure! :beer:


----------



## Edd (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds awesome.  Somebody eat a Bag burger for me.


----------



## billski (Mar 27, 2011)

Great!  Just great!  Glad y'all are getting the cream and sugar of the season!


----------



## Nick (Mar 27, 2011)

Having a blast skiing with everyone out here! It's really great meeting everyone. Conditions yesterday were fantastic, my favorite run was definitely the glades in Brackett Basin. Went to the terrain park in the late morning on Haywire and holy crap was it windy, the wind was almost blowing me uphill. 

Spent the afternoon with my wife on the bunny slope after her lesson and then got down to some brews :beer:

Just suiting up now to hit the lifts for First Tracks! See you all out there!


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 27, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Great day on the mountain today. I was nervous when I saw the extent of the lift holds. We turned a negative into a positive with many natural trails sporting an awesome layer of wind buffed pow. Great to finally ski with Greg, bvibert, and DHS again! Totally made my day. Also great seeing everyone else. Hope you guys have a great Sunday morning skiing before heading home.



Thought the lift holds would be more serious myself so decided to stay home instead of booking a seat on the bus to Sunday RIver. But there would have been no problem :uzi:. At least I got in the amount of skiing I usually do this year so any day I may choose to ski are just bonus days. At 16 MPH WNW winds gusting into the 30s, that has closed down SR and SL at times for the most part.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 27, 2011)

*Report from Saturday*

*Greg on Bubblecuffer*


----------



## ski stef (Mar 27, 2011)

Great weekend. I will definitely be visiting Sugarloaf again despite the windy conditions! Can't wait to meet you all back on the hill )


----------



## bigbog (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry I didn't get over to meet you guys...
 Friday afternoon...who calls but the _friendly tele-female with daughter from the north-shore(MA)_...who both love my backwoods excursions throughout the year.  Had a great time up north for a day...but wanted to get over there this weekend, especially after being around Saddleback on Friday and witnessing the conditions.   The non-traditional workweek for the employer distributed in Bangor really cuts into plans..
Argghh, next season Greg..wherever!     Good to see the weather cooperate.

bigbog/SteveD


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Good to see the weather cooperate.



:lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2011)

Despite the wind hold challenges, it was a great weekend.  Conditions were 100 times better than a year ago.  As rivercoil pointed out, the name of the game was following the wind.  Definitely scored some very nice turns all weekend in the wind loaded areas.  Absolutely love that mountain more and more each time I go.  It was great meeting and skiing with so many different folks throughout the weekend.

Kudos to Greg and Sugarloafs Ethan and Brad for setting this up.  Can't wait for next year.

Oh and Ethan or Brad, if you're reading this, tell Steven Kircher I think a higher priority should be placed on reinstalling surface lifts up Whiffle Tree area and Misery Whip than replacing the Spillway chair. Shared a couple rides on the Bateau with locals who agreed.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 27, 2011)

Just got home... had a great weekend...

Thanks again to the folks at the 'Loaf and Greg for getting this set up...

Had so much fun in the trees this weekend. I feel like I need to get back to the Loaf before the end of the season when I can get to the top... That was my only gripe about the weekend (no one's fault... but it would have been nice to get up there).

Nice seeing some familiar faces again and meeting some new ones. 

I wish I could have been more social at the events Friday and Saturday night, but I was pretty sore from my fall at Saddleback on Friday.

Can't wait for the next one!

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2011)

my quick review of the weekend -


Wind Holds Suck
Wind Sucks
no wi-fi in condo sucks

*everything else* -  pretty sweet! 

now i just have to figure out how to get back there before the season ends.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 27, 2011)

At least I don't feel so bad missing this now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2011)

oh, you definitely should feel bad.  the skiing was killer.  you just had to be patient for it.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2011)

a testament to the fun had this weekend, i hardly stopped to take pictures.

here are a couple i got-

Greg and Brian's first ride on a TBAR






crew getting ready to hit BB





woods with some sweet wind blown pow





Sugarloaf


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 27, 2011)

Had a great weekend. Bummer some of the lifts were down due to the wind, but that just kept traffic out of all the good stuff. Only the hardy willing to brave the T-bar (and there was a fair amount of carnage there) and the traverse enjoyed almost half the mountain to them selves.

The cold and wind kept me from pulling out the camera much, but here's a few of the good ones:

Hanging out at the top of the SQ waiting for Greg ...





Entrance to Brackett:





WJenness in Brackett:





View from the condo this morning:





Looking up really tight line in Bracket:





Looking down same line:





Wjenness and roark:





Looking up to snowfields from Bracket:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 27, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> At least I don't feel so bad missing this now.





deadheadskier said:


> oh, you definitely should feel bad.  the skiing was killer.  you just had to be patient for it.



Yeah, you didn't miss anything. Don't worry about it ...:roll:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2011)

A few random thoughts on Sugarloaf from a first time visitor -


The drive was crap but in the end it was well worth it.

I’m no aficionado of skiing the woods but after this weekend at the loaf I’m planning to try it a lot more.

I can see why they are King of Spring. Not sure what was going on in the rest of the NE this weekend but it was Winter at Sugarloaf. So much snow!

The First Tracks pass was great, I’m not usually an early morning guy but having the mountain to yourself for an hour is a cool experience.

Love the boundary to boundary philosophy

Greatly appreciate glades marked on the map, gives first timers a hint where to look (while probably also misdirecting us from the local’s favorites)

Nice vibe everywhere I went, condo check-in, shops & restaurants, shuttle drivers and  just about every random stranger I came across on the  mountain.

Very well run lift lines


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 27, 2011)

Checked in Friday, after a killer day over at SaddleBack -- driving up the access road, wham, the mountain is in your face.. and you love it.  The excitement at this point is pretty much as high as it gets.

We got a nice 2BR condo in Snowbrook, and the living room and one BR had fantastic views of the loaf!  After checking in, we headed over to the Rack for dinner, and several, several drinks....   With some friends all arriving at different times during the night, we used it as a meeting place before heading to the condo-- 

Called it a night, tomorrow was a big day. I was really looking forward to getting an early start.

The morning drive in, kinda sucked:





I think with a coffee in hand, I could suffer this commute daily:





Started off at the superquad, hit the usual warmups --  Kings Landing, Hayburner, Sluice.  Found our way into Skidder's glades, still had some nice snow --





Couldn't resist Sheer Boom's bumps, and windblown powder stashed sides





ventured over to check on the whip





and finding some pow stashes off whiffletree glades





And that was just Saturday.....   the evening ended with a blurry early apres, but that got me on Sundays chair at 7:34AM.....


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> *Greg on Bubblecuffer*



Captain Tailgunner reporting for duty! :lol:

Great ripping with you Saturday Steve! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome weekend. I'll start with pics and add words later. Thursday and Friday were spectacular, with Saturday and today being a bit more challenging to get to the good stuff. Still, I hit pretty much all the areas I was interested in despite the windholds.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2011)

*Friday Pics*

*Early morning shots of Brian on Winter's Way:*










*Low angle powder harvest in Brackett Basin:*





*Artsy shot, hiking to the backside:*





*Backside snowfields:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2011)

*Brackett Basin on Friday*

*Me in Brackett Basin on Friday:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2011)

*More woods on Friday*

Brian and I did a ton of pow hunting and exploring on Friday.

*Some off map (or above/below the on map stuff) stuff:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2011)

*A sunnier backside *

*Hit the backside again with better visibility this time:*




















*And Bubblecuffer pow bumps to end the day on Friday:*





Friday was my best day of the season, without question, despite getting lost for a while.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2011)

*Saturday, AZ Crew Day!*

*Jake in Brackett:*





*DHS waiting on the crew:*





*Nick:*





*One of my favorite pics of the weekend. deadheadskier slaying Brackett Basin:*





*Saturday view:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2011)

*Saturday afternoon with riverc0il*

*Slaying Bubblecuffer with riverc0il:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2011)

*Sunday!*

*First tracks, 7:37 am*





*The T-Bar. The lift that saved the weekend!*


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2011)

*Misery Whip!*

*Father and son ripping:*





*Great to get on the Whip. It was a typical ass-kicker:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2011)

*More Sunday*

*Chasing DHS and WoodCore in the woods:*
















*Gary:*





*Brian, Woodcore and Kara (sp?) after the hike up to the top of Spillway:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2011)

*Last few pics from this morning...*

*Brian on Ripsaw:*





*I liked this gnarly tree:*





*Haul Back, right under the (closed) King Pine chair. Arguably the most consistently good run of the weekend:*





*Brian slaying a wind-loaded Haul Back:*





*DHS doing the same:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2011)

*"Oh My God" Turn*

*And of course the obligatory shots from OMG turn on Route 27:*





*I think taking a pic of Brian taking a pic puts this impressive view of the hill in perspective:*





I had an awesome weekend. I'll elaborate more tomorrow....


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2011)

Very, very nice! Glad you guys had a great time!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks like Cara made woodcore wear a hat!


----------



## frapcap (Mar 28, 2011)

That was an awesome trip! It was a pleasure to meet all of you, thanks for putting on such an awesome event!


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome pics everyone! I had my camera with me and I think I only took it out twice from the wind. I was really hoping to shoot more, next time. 

I did a MyTracks on Saturday morning of all our skiing, here is Saturday from 8:30AM till around 11:30 or so: 

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...289774420010126777.00049f7dd81cd36e4a0af&z=15






Total Distance: 27.10 km (16.8 mi)
Total Time: 3:26:55
Moving Time: 1:48:58
Average Speed: 7.86 km/h (4.9 mi/h)
Average Moving Speed: 14.92 km/h (9.3 mi/h)
Max Speed: 78.20 km/h (48.6 mi/h)
Min Elevation: 502 m (1647 ft)
Max Elevation: 1130 m (3708 ft)
Elevation Gain: 3138 m (10296 ft)
Max Grade: 75 %
Min Grade: -35 %
Recorded: Sat Mar 26 08:43:27 EDT 2011


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for putting on such a good event. Good to meet Nick, Brian, Greg and Ryan on Friday night and again Sat at the Widowmaker.
Next time I'll be sure to get out skiing with you guys.

We had a later start yesterday AM, missing first tracks but getting out for a couple hours from 10-noon before heading home.
Agreed that the T bar saved the wknd....lines at the SQ were a bit rough.

Looking fwd to AZ Summitt 3.0 next year...be at at the Loaf or elsewhere!

-Chris


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 28, 2011)

Great reports and pictures from everyone. Still really bummed I had to miss it this year.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

Greg said:


> *Brian, Woodcore and Kara (sp?) after the hike up to the top of Spillway:*



Cara



o3jeff said:


> Looks like Cara made woodcore wear a hat!



Indeed she did


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Cara
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed she did



Good woman.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 28, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Great reports and pictures from everyone. Still really bummed I had to miss it this year.



+1.  The pics look great.  I am glad everyone had a great time. Bracket looked to be skiing particularly well.  Here's to hoping work doesn't conflict next year!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

Great pictures Greg!  I started going through mine last night, but fell asleep before I got too far...  Story of my life... :roll:

I had a great time at the Loaf.  The wind on Saturday and Sunday was a real bummer, but we made the best of it.  It was great skiing with everyone again, and some new people too.  I wish I could have skied with more of the AZers that were there, but it's hard to keep a big group all together at a place like that.  There were lots of people at the apres party, I'm still wondering if they were all AZers, or if other people had wandered up there.  Regardless it was a good turn out.  It was nice to meet a bunch of you, even if we didn't get to ski together.  Those that I didn't get a chance to meet I hope to get the chance again soon, if not next year back up at the loaf!


----------



## reefer (Mar 28, 2011)

Got a lot going on at work today, probably post some pics and comments later.
Thank you Ethan and Sugarloaf. Thank you Greg and AZ. The reefer crew had a blast! Was a real "adventure". Skied with a few AZers and barely missed Greg and company!
A few "firsts" for me, the best is that this is first time someone told me (women walking her two dogs) to "ski along the road til' you come to a stop sign................"


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2011)

reefer said:


> Skied with a few AZers and barely missed Greg and company!



One of my only regrets was not being able to get it together and meet up with you guys. Tough to pull off given the number of AZers, the windholds, and size of the hill...


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Great pictures Greg!  I started going through mine last night, but fell asleep before I got too far...  Story of my life... :roll:
> 
> I had a great time at the Loaf.  The wind on Saturday and Sunday was a real bummer, but we made the best of it.  It was great skiing with everyone again, and some new people too.  I wish I could have skied with more of the AZers that were there, but it's hard to keep a big group all together at a place like that.  There were lots of people at the apres party, I'm still wondering if they were all AZers, or if other people had wandered up there.  Regardless it was a good turn out.  It was nice to meet a bunch of you, even if we didn't get to ski together.  Those that I didn't get a chance to meet I hope to get the chance again soon, if not next year back up at the loaf!



I think next year we should T-shirts or stickers or something maybe to help identify each other. Even on the mountain, would be nice to have a way to just know if someone is a member or not, especially for new faces (like me!). 

I loved the first tracks, the snow was a little crunchy but that last lift line up when you just get to blow by everyone in line was great.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

I wish the Bracket Basin tour had worked out.  I guess one guy met at the bottom of Whiffletree anyway (despite it being on wind hold) and got a private tour of the mountain.  My question is; who was it?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> I think next year we should T-shirts or stickers or something maybe to help identify each other. Even on the mountain, would be nice to have a way to just know if someone is a member or not, especially for new faces (like me!).
> 
> I loved the first tracks, the snow was a little crunchy but that last lift line up when you just get to blow by everyone in line was great.



AZ stickers would be awesome.  We've had some in the past, but nothing really widespread.  It would be cool to get something like that going again.  T-shirts too, but I don't think they'll be helpful out on the hill unless it's a nice spring day.  I have one that I bought a long time ago, but it's getting pretty ratty.  I'm not even sure if they're available for purchase anymore??


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I wish the Bracket Basin tour had worked out.  I guess one guy met at the bottom of Whiffletree anyway (despite it being on wind hold) and got a private tour of the mountain.  My question is; who was it?








had i not completely by accident bumped into Greg in the Quad line @ 10AM i'd have been at the closed lift @ 11 just to see what was going on!! F Me


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

reefer said:


> the best is that this is first time someone told me (women walking her two dogs) to "ski along the road til' you come to a stop sign................"



Sounds like there must be a good story behind that one??


----------



## WJenness (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I wish the Bracket Basin tour had worked out.  I guess one guy met at the bottom of Whiffletree anyway (despite it being on wind hold) and got a private tour of the mountain.  My question is; who was it?



Yeah, I talked to him while de-booting in the lodge yesterday... Guy named Mike from RI... He mentioned his forum name to me, but I forgot what it was... Torch or something similar maybe? He said he was pretty much a lurker.

He said it was him, Ethan and three ski patrol.

Hopefully next year with phase II open we can get it going again.

-w


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't think we could have even made it over there for 11 am. We weren't positioned well with the line at the Superquad. And dummy me left my phone in the condo that morning so I had no way to contact anybody. Der.... :roll: Would have liked the tour as well.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Yeah, I talked to him while de-booting in the lodge yesterday... Guy named Mike from RI... He mentioned his forum name to me, but I forgot what it was... Torch or something similar maybe? He said he was pretty much a lurker.
> 
> He said it was him, Ethan and three ski patrol.
> 
> ...



I guess they got to cut the quad line... which would have been huge for me!

Let's hear all about it Mike from RI!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> AZ stickers would be awesome.  We've had some in the past, but nothing really widespread.  It would be cool to get something like that going again.  T-shirts too, but I don't think they'll be helpful out on the hill unless it's a nice spring day.  I have one that I bought a long time ago, but it's getting pretty ratty.  I'm not even sure if they're available for purchase anymore??



Race bibs? Or maybe big orange smocks like the blind skiers?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 28, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Yeah, I talked to him while de-booting in the lodge yesterday... Guy named Mike from RI... He mentioned his forum name to me, but I forgot what it was... Torch or something similar maybe? He said he was pretty much a lurker.
> 
> He said it was him, Ethan and three ski patrol.
> 
> ...





bvibert said:


> I guess they got to cut the quad line... which would have been huge for me!
> 
> Let's hear all about it Mike from RI!!



Yeah, somebody needs to come out of lurkerdom!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Race bibs? Or maybe big orange smocks like the blind skiers?



Maybe we could attach some of those orange flags they use on the back of snowmobiles to our helmets?? :idea:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Orange ski pants are the way to go!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Orange ski pants are the way to go!



seriously, it works. i was skiing under the lift yesterday and the orange color caught my eye.. guess who it was


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> seriously, it works. i was skiing under the lift yesterday and the orange color caught my eye.. guess who it was



There were at least 2 imposters out there, though one was a snowboarder.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> seriously, it works. i was skiing under the lift yesterday and the orange color caught my eye.. guess who it was



It wasn't the orange that caught your eye, it was my radicalness...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> There were at least 2 imposters out there, though one was a snowboarder.



true, the guy on their FB site looks just like B but it is an easy look to spot.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> It wasn't the orange that caught your eye, it was my radicalness...



orange pants = radicalness, at least until all the imitators catch on.  then you'll need a new look.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> There were at least 2 imposters out there, though one was a snowboarder.



Tell me about it, everyone is copying my gnarly style.  First it was the white helmet a few years ago, now it's the orange pants.  Everyone used to comment how stupid, or girlie, my white helmet looked when I first got it.  Now half the dudes on the mountain have one... :roll:


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Maybe we could attach some of those orange flags they use on the back of snowmobiles to our helmets?? :idea:



That is exactly what I was thining earlier, except maybe on the back of each ski. 

Or we could just all wear some of these: --> :dunce:


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2011)

OT: What's up with "sagging" your ski pants? I saw at least 2 guys out there with ski pants literally around their knees.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> OT: What's up with "sagging" your ski pants? I saw at least 2 guys out there with ski pants literally around their knees.



It's mostly a park rat thing.  They're fighting the system... or something...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Now half the dudes on the mountain have one... :roll:



yeah, bunch of tools with no style of their own.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> yeah, bunch of tools with no style of their own.



Exactly!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 28, 2011)

One of these for everyone should work:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> One of these for everyone should work:



Winning!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Winning!



Nah, the guy who tried to pull into the condo garage late Friday night was winning:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Nah, the guy who tried to pull into the condo garage late Friday night was winning:



wonder if Thule and Yakima manufacture extra top lids anticipating garage brain farts


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Nah, the guy who tried to pull into the condo garage late Friday night was winning:



i received a very clear and detailed warning during condo check-in regarding low ceilings in the garages.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 28, 2011)

looks like he didn't stop when when he first hit...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Nah, the guy who tried to pull into the condo garage late Friday night was winning:



Coming home from Magic Saturday a guy came up behind us in a Jeep with one of the basic ski racks that attaches to the existing luggage rack, the front arm/hold down was up and you can see a snow board flopping up and down so my buddy hangs out my window trying to point to it only to get dumb stares from them. They end up passing me and give us the finger as they go by. We can then seethe guy in front of them trying to tell him the same thing so they pass him too.

It appears when they passed him one of the 2 things holding it on broke allowing the skis and snow boards to flop around and bang the roof causing them to pull over.

We did slow down, blow the horn and laugh as we went by, bunch of real winners out there.


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> AZ stickers would be awesome.  We've had some in the past, but nothing really widespread.  It would be cool to get something like that going again.  T-shirts too, but I don't think they'll be helpful out on the hill unless it's a nice spring day.  I have one that I bought a long time ago, but it's getting pretty ratty.  I'm not even sure if they're available for purchase anymore??


Like these t-shirts?
http://www.cafepress.com/alpinezone.8592825



wa-loaf said:


> One of these for everyone should work:


It'll go nicely with my pink ski pants.


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> One of these for everyone should work:



Awesome. We could identify each other across the entire mountain.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

i checked the sugarloaf web site, looks like the First Tracks program is only open to GOLD PLUS pass holder. since we got it i also guess they use it as a "gift" to groups.   can the average guy get his hands on one?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i checked the sugarloaf web site, looks like the First Tracks program is only open to GOLD PLUS pass holder. since we got it i also guess they use it as a "gift" to groups. can the average guy get his hands on one?


 
No I don't think so.  I remember last season they had to do a double-check before they let us on SuperQuad because we only had regular day tickets and they were :blink:  It got straightened out of course.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Coming home from Magic Saturday a guy came up behind us in a Jeep with one of the basic ski racks that attaches to the existing luggage rack, the front arm/hold down was up and you can see a snow board flopping up and down so my buddy hangs out my window trying to point to it only to get dumb stares from them. They end up passing me and give us the finger as they go by. We can then seethe guy in front of them trying to tell him the same thing so they pass him too.
> 
> It appears when they passed him one of the 2 things holding it on broke allowing the skis and snow boards to flop around and bang the roof causing them to pull over.
> 
> We did slow down, blow the horn and laugh as we went by, bunch of real winners out there.




lol Nice!


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 28, 2011)

Finally had the courage to come in here and see the pictures from the weekend. Glad that I didn't die of envy on the spot. Good on you all to make turns! Hope to be at the Loaf before all the delicious snow goes away for the season. Love that place!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Finally had the courage to come in here and see the pictures from the weekend. Glad that I didn't die of envy on the spot. Good on you all to make turns! Hope to be at the Loaf before all the delicious snow goes away for the season. Love that place!



I saw one of your waitress friends from last year at the apres party, she was asking where you were...


----------



## Shock (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I wish the Bracket Basin tour had worked out.  I guess one guy met at the bottom of Whiffletree anyway (despite it being on wind hold) and got a private tour of the mountain.  My question is; who was it?



I was that guy, and it was awesome


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I saw one of your waitress friends from last year at the apres party, she was asking where you were...



Pics?


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2011)

Shock said:


> I was that guy, and it was awesome



That is awesome! Where did they take you?


----------



## Shock (Mar 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> That is awesome! Where did they take you?



We skipped the superquad line, then rode the T-bar as normal.  We traversed pretty far until we hit Bracket Basin, and even then we kept hugging the extreme side of it.  We crossed under something called "Hell's Gate"?  I think.  Tinker, the lead instructor was telling me not to hit it, apparently a lot of people backcountry to try anyways though.  It was a pretty large cliff, way beyond me.  Anyways, the trip was like an hour.  It involved quite a bit of hiking with our skis on, and we eventually busted out into a huge clearing with sparse trees.  It was pretty fresh in it actually, and I learned my way around the area a bit.  It was a really fun experience, and definitely the hardest skiing I did that weekend.  I caught more air between trees than I was planning to.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

Shock said:


> We skipped the superquad line, then rode the T-bar as normal.  We traversed pretty far until we hit Bracket Basin, and even then we kept hugging the extreme side of it.  We crossed under something called "Hell's Gate"?  I think.  Tinker, the lead instructor was telling me not to hit it, apparently a lot of people backcountry to try anyways though.  It was a pretty large cliff, way beyond me.  Anyways, the trip was like an hour.  It involved quite a bit of hiking with our skis on, and we eventually busted out into a huge clearing with sparse trees.  It was pretty fresh in it actually, and I learned my way around the area a bit.  It was a really fun experience, and definitely the hardest skiing I did that weekend.  I caught more air between trees than I was planning to.



Damn, sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Pics?



Nope


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks like the trip was awesome.  Great pics.  Definitiely some hardcore glade skiing going on there. Anybody hit any non-glade/non-bump trails to give a flavor for the other trails on the mountain


----------



## bigbog (Mar 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i checked the sugarloaf web site, looks like the First Tracks program is only open to GOLD PLUS pass holder. since we got it i also guess they use it as a "gift" to groups.   can the average guy get his hands on one?



$1099.00 gets you one *gm*.  Great that the group got the extra time...
Great pics Greg!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

bigbog said:


> $1099.00 gets you one *gm*.  Great that the group got the extra time...



rode a shuttle back to my condo on saturday evening and struck up a conversation with an elderly (70ish) couple who own a condo and have been there for years. They hadn't heard of the first tracks program but thought it was an awesome benefit to have.


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I saw one of your waitress friends from last year at the apres party, she was asking where you were...


Oh really....?



o3jeff said:


> Pics?


:angry:



bvibert said:


> Nope


Damn right! :angry:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

vinnyv11 said:


> Looks like the trip was awesome.  Great pics.  Definitiely some hardcore glade skiing going on there. Anybody hit any non-glade/non-bump trails to give a flavor for the other trails on the mountain



i skied plenty of groomed trails, couldn't tell you the names. conditions were excellent. a little crispy on top where the wind was blowing but great overall.  wind provided powder on the left side of most trails.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

severine said:


> Oh really....?
> 
> :angry:
> 
> Damn right! :angry:



I just wanted to confirm it was the same one


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I saw one of your waitress friends from last year at the apres party, she was asking where you were...



Tell her I miss her.=)




o3jeff said:


> I just wanted to confirm it was the same one



One? Weren't there two? 



Shock said:


> We skipped the superquad line, then rode the T-bar as normal.  We traversed pretty far until we hit Bracket Basin, and even then we kept hugging the extreme side of it.  We crossed under something called "Hell's Gate"?  I think.  Tinker, the lead instructor was telling me not to hit it, apparently a lot of people backcountry to try anyways though.  It was a pretty large cliff, way beyond me.  Anyways, the trip was like an hour.  It involved quite a bit of hiking with our skis on, and we eventually busted out into a huge clearing with sparse trees.  It was pretty fresh in it actually, and I learned my way around the area a bit.  It was a really fun experience, and definitely the hardest skiing I did that weekend.  I caught more air between trees than I was planning to.


THIS was what I was looking forward to: a local's guide into Brackett Basin. Glad that Shock was able to get the grand tour. Hey, Shock, mind sharing the secrets of the Basin?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

severine said:


> Oh really....?
> 
> :angry:
> 
> Damn right! :angry:





o3jeff said:


> I just wanted to confirm it was the same one



I didn't actually talk to her, but she was the same one that's on the right in that picture of Snowmonster from last year.  She was bringing out all the goodies for us to snack on, otherwise I probably wouldn't have noticed her. :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I didn't actually talk to her, but she was the same one that's on the right in that picture of Snowmonster from last year.  She was bringing out all the goodies for us to snack on, otherwise I probably wouldn't have noticed her. :lol:



Oh yeah, she was bringing the goodies alright...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 28, 2011)

severine said:


> Oh yeah, she was bringing the goodies alright...



To funny!!! :lol::smash:


----------



## roark (Mar 28, 2011)

*Pics from the weekend - Saddleback Friday*

Hit Saddleback for the first time with WJenness, WoodCore and Cara Friday. Saw Terry, got a run in with Miscka (sp?). Enjoyed excellent late winter powder conditions, no wind, no lines, some sun, some snow squalls. Awesome day.

To make 9am, I was on the road at 4:15. Sunrise on Rt. 2:






Ayup:





Arrived solo as WJenness overslept. Headed directly to Casablanca and lapped it until meeting Mischka randomly at the chair.

Casablanca #2 entrance:






Casablanca is really a 'glade', rather than trees. Some of the entrances are tight, but it opens up nicely. The pitch isn't super steep, just right.

#3 Midway down:





Met up with WoodCore, Cara & WJenness at the yurt and headed back to Casablanca (see a theme here  ) A few squalls blew through, helping out the 2-3 day old powder.

WJenness:





Cara:





WoodCore:





Still some freshies last run!





Not a bad view:


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2011)

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice pictures, roark!


----------



## roark (Mar 28, 2011)

*Pics from the weekend - loaf Sat*

wa-loaf already got the thule box destruction 

Heading up Snubber Sat AM:





The crew on  Skidder:






Super lines at the SuperQuad (the singles line went PAST the Double Runner!) thanks to windholds





Greg and BVibert enjoy some quality time together 





WJenness at the top of Brackett:





BVibert Brackett:





wa-loaf Brackett:





wa-loaf met up with his 80 yr old dad for some turns (AWESOME!). I did a little exploring out in Brackett and after some traversing, sidestepping, and ignoring signs (but not any ropes) I found this... the photo does NO justice for how tight this line is:





After Birlier opened up a bit more:


----------



## roark (Mar 28, 2011)

*Pics from the weekend - loaf Sun*

Sunrise view from the condo:





First tracks were fun, as soon as the lines got long again we headed back out to Brackett. I traversed a bit further over than the big group had on Saturday (but not as far as Birlier). Lots of little rabbit holes to duck in over there...











Thanks to the windhold the east side was nearly deserted all weekend. 





No views from the loaf 





Hikers heading up to the crossover





wa-loaf in a nice streambed glade - still winter in here!










Bubblecuffer bumps to end the day


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 28, 2011)

roark said:


> wa-loaf in a nice streambed glade - still winter in here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of the best snow of the weekend was in there.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 28, 2011)

roark said:


> Hit Saddleback for the first time with WJenness, WoodCore and Cara Friday. Saw Terry, got a run in with Miscka (sp?). Enjoyed excellent late winter powder conditions, no wind, no lines, some sun, some snow squalls. Awesome day.
> 
> To make 9am, I was on the road at 4:15. Sunrise on Rt. 2:
> 
> ...



Here's my trip report......

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=93081


Great Day!!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 28, 2011)

I must have missed something because I thought the traverse out to Birler and those other glades was roped. From the Crossover, I only found the entrance to Cant Dog without a rope. Apparently I missed something, perhaps obvious?


----------



## Edd (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, I give up.  I was taking the high road but that last set of pics slayed me.  I'm irrationally jealous..I need a minute..


----------



## roark (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry Edd 

And Riv


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2011)

It's OK to live through vicariously our experiences 

I feel that way when I look at pictures from the rest of the season, wish I had made it out more earlier in the year!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I must have missed something because I thought the traverse out to Birler and those other glades was roped. From the Crossover, I only found the entrance to Cant Dog without a rope. Apparently I missed something, perhaps obvious?



Whatever you missed I missed too... :-?


----------



## WJenness (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's some pics I snapped... Pardon the redundancy... I spent most of the weekend hanging with roark and wa-loaf:

First ride up the Rangeley double at Saddleback:





The overcast sky produced quite a few showers / squalls throughout the day.

A view of some of the fresh snow from the Kennebago quad:





Still full-on winter at Saddleback:





When it wasn't snowing at Saddleback, it was bluebird:





More of the same:





Saturday morning we awoke to find this:





Because the driver clearly ignored this:





Some random shots of the lines in Can't Dog / Brackett:
Fairly typical:





Trying to show some of the pitch:





A little roller / huck we found in the trees (wa-loaf hiding behind the trees up high):





Roark after hitting the roller, I was a little slow on the shutter:





Wa-Loaf out-skied my shutter finger:





Wa-Loaf with the loaf summit and deserted king pine area in the background:





More of the deserted king pine area:





The lift that we all wished was spinning this weekend (but didn't):





Had a great weekend, aside from my concussion at Saddleback on Friday... (Thanks again to roark, WoodCore and MTN-FUN for looking after me... I can't imagine what that would have been like if I was by myself)... Can't wait for the next one.

It was great to be able to get in the trees this year, and I'm very happy that I was able to improve my skiing throughout the season to be able to hit the trees this year. I wouldn't have been able to do that last year at the Summit.

Thanks again to Greg, Ethan, and everyone else with a hand in setting this up. What a weekend!

-w


----------



## roark (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Whatever you missed I missed too... :-?


You may not have fit, birlier was tight!


----------



## WJenness (Mar 28, 2011)

roark said:


> You may not have fit, birlier was tight!



As a bigger guy who made the mistake at least twice this weekend... Be careful when you follow roark!

-w


----------



## Terry (Mar 29, 2011)

Wjenness my wife and Sue saw you crash and checked on you. They were wondering how you made out. She said you were out cold for a bit. One of your photos looking back down the lift line has part of our crew in the next chair back. Left to right in the photo, Julia, Boogie, Jody, Sue.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's a few of the pics that I got on Sunday (the only day I took the camera out).  I still have more to go through...  Then I can start on the GoPro footage, just for riverc0il... 

*Our first ride up on Sunday thanks to 1st Tracks, this was taken at about 7:40am*



IMG_7193 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

*Jake in some woods on our second run*



IMG_7201 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

*Woodcore dropping into another glade*



IMG_7226 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

*Gmcunni coming into the same glades*



IMG_7235 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

*Deadheadskier attacking it*



IMG_7241 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

*Kind of artsy shot of Woodcore heading down Misery Whip*



IMG_7251 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

Huh, those all look darker here than they did on my laptop at home... :-?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> *Woodcore dropping into another glade*
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7226 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr



Woodcore makes mandatory GS turns no matter where he is skiing!


----------



## bigbog (Mar 29, 2011)

Terrific pics all you guys...  
Hey...I'm really happy with the trail cutting jobs(both Casablanca and BB areas) done....y/n?    They've left a lot untouched and didn't do a generic tree-lines grooming job.   Gives a little more flavor of the local forest growth.
Winter up here isn't over either.....


----------



## WJenness (Mar 29, 2011)

Terry said:


> Wjenness my wife and Sue saw you crash and checked on you. They were wondering how you made out. She said you were out cold for a bit. One of your photos looking back down the lift line has part of our crew in the next chair back. Left to right in the photo, Julia, Boogie, Jody, Sue.



Thank them for checking on me...

I'm fine now... glad I was wearing the helmet. (need a new one now though)

Could you ask them if they saw how it happened? I haven't been able to fully piece it together... 

I remember going into that little woods shot and planning on checking my speed so I wouldn't get launched off the drop at the end (because roark had warned me about that)... The next thing in my memory is WoodCore telling me that I should probably be done skiing for the day...

That's been my worst skiing 'incident', and I'm thankful that it turned out OK.

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Woodcore makes mandatory GS turns no matter where he is skiing!



dude is a pro at carving anywhere on the hill

love watching him ski


----------



## WJenness (Mar 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> dude is a pro at carving anywhere on the hill
> 
> love watching him ski



Me too...

I was able to improve my carving quite a bit last year at the summit just by following him and skibum9995 during our first tracks time....

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> dude is a pro at carving anywhere on the hill


and a damn fine mountain guide. skiing with you guys early sunday was a blast, woodcore seemed to know all the right ways to go.  jake even commented to me on woodcore's guided tour being awesome (and he's a kid of few words)



> love watching him ski


love / hate


----------



## WJenness (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> and a damn fine mountain guide. skiing with you guys early sunday was a blast, woodcore seemed to know all the right ways to go.  jake even commented to me on woodcore's guided tour being awesome (and he's a kid of few words)



Haha... we (myself, roark, and Cara) had the same discussion on Friday at Saddleback...

Pretty nice to just follow someone and hit all the good stuff... so much less thinking required. 

-w


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 29, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Thank them for checking on me...
> 
> I'm fine now... glad I was wearing the helmet. (need a new one now though)
> 
> ...



Sounds like you took a really bad spill. Glad that you're alright, buddy! Casablanca is also the reason I have a new helmet. Last run of the day last year, I was scooting around the glades in Entrance 4 then cut to skiers' right just above some natureal terrain/park features. It was January and there were some saplings or shoots sticking out of the ground. I guess my left ski hit one and I fell to my left side. Unfortunately, I was beside a tree and gave it a head butt. My helmet saved my noggin' that day.


----------



## darent (Mar 29, 2011)

had a great time this weekend and was good to put  faces to internet handles, thanks to greg and all who put this summit together, even though the windhold slowed things down. it was better than last year, good conditions. had a awsome tour with the crew in bracket basin, that whole area will be great  when they finish the expansion. thanks to sugarloaf  for hosting the summit weekend. ski safe all---drew


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2011)

darent said:


> had a great time this weekend and was good to put  faces to internet handles, thanks to greg and all who put this summit together, even though the windhold slowed things down. it was better than last year, good conditions. had a awsome tour with the crew in bracket basin, that whole area will be great  when they finish the expansion. thanks to sugarloaf  for hosting the summit weekend. ski safe all---drew



Hey Drew, it was nice to hang out with you for a few runs and the Rack. Hope your wife can make it out next year.


----------



## MTN-FUN (Mar 29, 2011)

Greg said:


> Good woman.



Awwww....shucks!  Thanks, guys!  I had a blast skiing with all of you!  Helmet on WoodCore for next year!  (he's sitting right next to me now....maybe not.......)


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2011)

MTN-FUN said:


> Awwww....shucks!  Thanks, guys!  I had a blast skiing with all of you!  Helmet on WoodCore for next year!  (he's sitting right next to me now....maybe not.......)



well, he did have some serious armor on his ski pants; I don't think a match for his dome should be too hard to convince him of....... 

great skiing with you this weekend!!!  How was Stratton on Monday?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2011)

The rest of my pics from Sunday.  I was pretty disappointed by most of my shots, but these weren't too bad...

*gmcunni on Misery Whip*



IMG_7253 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr
*
MTN-FUN on Misery Whip*



IMG_7256 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

*gmcunni and Jake on Misery Whip*



IMG_7268 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

*gmcunni on Misery Whip*



IMG_7275 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

*Dave on Ripsaw?*



IMG_7309 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

*Dave on Ripsaw?*



IMG_7314 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

*Greg*



IMG_7323 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

*DHS with Bracket in the background*



IMG_7326 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

*DHS on Haulback?*



IMG_7333 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

*Greg ripping Haulback?*



IMG_7341 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

*Greg ripping Haulback?*



IMG_7348 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr


----------



## Glenn (Mar 30, 2011)

D'oh!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2011)

bvibert said:


> *Greg ripping Haulback?*
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7341 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr



heckuva shot B


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> heckuva shot B



Thanks DHS!  It was way overexposed and I was too far away, but I really liked the action in the shot so I did my best to rescue it in post processing.

It was my first time skiing with the DSLR, because it's so bulky.  But it worked out pretty well with the pack that I was wearing.  I plan on taking it out more often in the future, hopefully I'll get a little better with some practice...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice report guys looks like some good times were had by all!,

Brian  i just checked out your Flicker stuff -- some really cool action shots there of the entire posse . Good work.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks WD!


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Thanks DHS!  It was way overexposed and I was too far away, but I really liked the action in the shot so I did my best to rescue it in post processing.
> 
> It was my first time skiing with the DSLR, because it's so bulky.  But it worked out pretty well with the pack that I was wearing.  I plan on taking it out more often in the future, hopefully I'll get a little better with some practice...



that makes me want to shoot more. It's really hard to get good snow shots. I've got a DSLR and I wouldn't dare bring it on the mountain :smash:

Well, maybe I would but it wold really hinder my ability to ski the way I like to ski, haha. How did you even deal with the cold that day? I took my P&S out literally twice.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> that makes me want to shoot more. It's really hard to get good snow shots. I've got a DSLR and I wouldn't dare bring it on the mountain :smash:
> 
> Well, maybe I would but it wold really hinder my ability to ski the way I like to ski, haha. How did you even deal with the cold that day? I took my P&S out literally twice.



Yeah, I was pretty apprehensive about bringing it out, but even with that fairly large pack I was using I didn't really notice it at all.  I skied just the same with it there.  The camera itself is an older model from Canon's pro-sumer line, so it's pretty sturdy.  It also wouldn't be the end of the world if something were to happen to it, since it's several years old.  The last thing I want to do it take something out on the mountain with me that I'm super worried about breaking.

As far as the cold goes; it didn't seem too bad on Sunday with the short amount of time I had my hands exposed.  I did eventually figure out that I could open the bag and take pictures with my gloves still on, which made it a non-issue.  With the sling bag I was able to stop and have the camera out, taking pictures in a matter of seconds.  Sometimes a little longer when I didn't take my gloves off.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 30, 2011)

Those are some sweet shots you got there Brian. Nice work!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> heckuva shot B


Holy crap, no kidding. Nothing to be disappointed with there, B! Looks like you took the DSLR for that day? Nice results, especially the shots of Greg. I just jumped into the M4/3 market with an Oly E-PL2. Add on a pancake and it is jacket pocketable at the size of a 12 year old hefty digital P&S.


----------



## darent (Mar 30, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Hey Drew, it was nice to hang out with you for a few runs and the Rack. Hope your wife can make it out next year.



jan was jealous and vows she will make it next year,  good to see you again, had a great time skiing with you, see you next year


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Holy crap, no kidding. Nothing to be disappointed with there, B! Looks like you took the DSLR for that day? Nice results, especially the shots of Greg. I just jumped into the M4/3 market with an Oly E-PL2. Add on a pancake and it is jacket pocketable at the size of a 12 year old hefty digital P&S.



I've got a T2i. I love the pics it takes. But I can't take it skiing. 

I brought my new pocket camera, a Canon S95 on the trip. But even that made me nervous, I yard saled at least 4x and that's exactly how I busted my old Canon SD800, by falling on my side and cracking the LCD. 

I remember my dad skiing with us as a kid; _constantly _ with the video camera out :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Those are some sweet shots you got there Brian. Nice work!





riverc0il said:


> Holy crap, no kidding. Nothing to be disappointed with there, B! Looks like you took the DSLR for that day? Nice results, especially the shots of Greg. I just jumped into the M4/3 market with an Oly E-PL2. Add on a pancake and it is jacket pocketable at the size of a 12 year old hefty digital P&S.



Thanks guys!

Yeah Steve, I just took it out on Sunday.  Now that I've done it once I'll be taking it out more often.  That's a nice looking camera you got there.  I'll be interested to hear how it works out for you!


----------



## MTN-FUN (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> well, he did have some serious armor on his ski pants; I don't think a match for his dome should be too hard to convince him of.......
> 
> great skiing with you this weekend!!!  How was Stratton on Monday?



Stratton was firm and fast!  We had a good time blowing down most of our favorites.  Believe it or not, we all actually thought it felt colder at Stratton than at Sugarloaf - it was a bit windier, I think.  But, the beers in Grizzly's at lunch and apres ski warmed us right up!  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 31, 2011)

One thing I will always remember about the Summit this year is finally learning how to correctly pronounce wa-loaf's first name. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 31, 2011)

Greg said:


> One thing I will always remember about the Summit this year is finally learning how to correctly pronounce wa-loaf's first name. :lol:



You should of seen Paul and I when we checked into the condo the first year with it under his name, we used the "J" as in the girls name!


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 31, 2011)

*Misery Whip!!*

Here's some pics from the whip....


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

Where was that trail? I missed that one all weekend!


----------



## WJenness (Mar 31, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Here's some pics from the whip....





Nick said:


> Where was that trail? I missed that one all weekend!



Take a look at the above pic... The lift you can see just to skiers right of the bottom of the trail is the Whiffletree HSQ...

That should help you find it on the map.

It's an old T-Bar line.

-w


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 31, 2011)

More pictures.......


----------



## WJenness (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice work with the Batman pic!

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Here's some pics from the whip....



If the t-bar was still there we could have lapped that side of the hill a lot easier last weekend ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

WoodCore said:


>



That's cool, where was that? I don't know any lifts on the hill that haven't been fully replaced or pulled altogether.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> That's cool, where was that? I don't know any lifts on the hill that haven't been fully replaced or pulled altogether.


Old Goldi Tower, FTW. I didn't know that was still there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Old Goldi Tower, FTW. I didn't know that was still there.



that has to be close to the gladed area below Bubblecuffer you took us thru no?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Old Goldi Tower, FTW. I didn't know that was still there.



Gondi tower? I didn't realize there were any left. I guess I haven't been looking close enough. lol Looks so flimsy ... :-o


----------



## WJenness (Mar 31, 2011)

That's pretty cool. (leftover gondi tower)... I've never seen that.

-w


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Gondi tower? I didn't realize there were any left. I guess I haven't been looking close enough. lol Looks so flimsy ... :-o


Could be something else, I can't imagine what else. There is a spot on the map marked no skiing and riding where the Gondi used to be and WC's picture seems to match up accordingly with that part of the mountain.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Could be something else, I can't imagine what else. There is a spot on the map marked no skiing and riding where the Gondi used to be and WC's picture seems to match up accordingly with that part of the mountain.



Oh, I think that's correct. I was just remarking that it looks pretty flimsy considering all the gondolas it carried.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Here's some pics from the whip....



Nice shots!


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 1, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Could be something else, I can't imagine what else. There is a spot on the map marked no skiing and riding where the Gondi used to be and WC's picture seems to match up accordingly with that part of the mountain.



Pretty sure I took that in just about that location.......bottom of the Rookie River Glades. If you really want the exact location I can go back and look at the GPS coordinates embedded into the original image.


----------



## billski (Apr 1, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> If you really want the exact location I can go back and look at the GPS coordinates embedded into the original image.



there is no way I'd have a gps tracking me.  No way I'd want anyone to know where I've been!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 1, 2011)

billski said:


> there is no way I'd have a gps tracking me.  No way I'd want anyone to know where I've been!



These are marked glades, no secrets to keep.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2011)

billski said:


> there is no way I'd have a gps tracking me.  No way I'd want anyone to know where I've been!



All they woudl need to do is look at your reports and plans here:flame:


----------



## billski (Apr 1, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> All they woudl need to do is look at your reports and plans here:flame:



Um, I wasn't talking about skiing.  :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 3, 2011)

A few delayed pics from me: 





Ski Stef and vdk03 with their First Tracks passes on Sunday Morning






Ski Stef and her brother (me!) Sunday morning during the traverse over to Brackett's Basin






Pic from the lodge at the Apres' Party on Saturday afternoon






Me and my lovely wife in the lodge during the Apres' party on Saturday






Ski Stef at Brackett's Basin


----------



## Nick (Apr 3, 2011)

One more for good measure:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2011)

Nobody took any video?


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Nobody took any video?



It was so cold I literally think those are the only pictures I took. My fingers were numb after a few shots. 

Brian had the GoPro running on Saturday?


----------



## powbmps (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice pictures!  Bvibert, you've got some high quality shots in there.

Looks like a great time.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> It was so cold I literally think those are the only pictures I took. My fingers were numb after a few shots.
> 
> Brian had the GoPro running on Saturday?



I have lots of GoPro footage from Friday and. Saturday, but I haven't had the patience or time to do anything with it yet. Hopefully I can get something out this weekend, there's zero chance I'll get to it during the week.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Nice pictures!  Bvibert, you've got some high quality shots in there.
> 
> Looks like a great time.



Thanks! It was a great time!


----------

